# focal point



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sooooo.....

I was working a little heeling and finishes with the dogs last night in the house and I finally discovered the perfect point for my dogs to focus on and keep them in the correct position. The side of my boob. Yep, not too far back, not too far forward, just perfect! Imagine that, my boys work better when given a boob to stare at. Now to decide if I really want to retrain that. Maybe I can adjust one of those attention sticks to wear around my chest, tuck the treats in my bra. :


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Now you just go right ahead and do that! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahahaha what if you have female dogs hahahahaha


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You are a nut! LOLOLOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey when my pervert boys start winning I might create a new trend in dog training :lol:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Hey when my pervert boys start winning I might create a new trend in dog training :lol:


Surely you must be of--er, sufficient size for this to work. And certainly you must be female :curtain:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well I know Jodie is female, but I'd have to say I've seen some pretty scary man boobs.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> well I know Jodie is female, but I'd have to say I've seen some pretty scary man boobs.


Scary man boobs = moobs.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG Barb I wish I could take back that picture in my head now....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay so I had to read this thread to my husband after I almost spit my milk all over things.. He thinks we are nuts and can only shake his head......


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

as long as he's not shaking his moobs!!!



Titan1 said:


> Okay so I had to read this thread to my husband after I almost spit my milk all over things.. He thinks we are nuts and can only shake his head......


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> as long as he's not shaking his moobs!!!


You are wayy too funny.. Thank goodness no moobs!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG You are too funny! I don't even think I would read this to my husband, he already thinks some of this training stuff is crazy!

The place I got my attention stick from (which I never ended up using) sells ones that go around your waist! I am sure you can get one of those. Once it is all setup, you should post a picture, hehehe!!!

Link to Heeling Helper here: Merchandise


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well thanks Steph, Michelle told everyone on Facebook that I have moobs


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It should not concern anyone that I want to train my dog to do this, it should concern everyone that Jessica wants pictures :--appalled:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahahaha you crack me up Jodie!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> It should not concern anyone that I want to train my dog to do this, it should concern everyone that Jessica wants pictures :--appalled:


:bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------

